# question about a case



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811166018

i bought this case for my brother .. i purposely didnt buy something expensive

but on the back i notcied that there was no fan ~ (i thought there was)

anyways .. it looks like i can fit a 120 mm and a 80 mm ... but if i fit a 120mm then it seems to lock the side from openning

(therefore if i wanna openthe side of the case then i have to loosen up two of the screws of the fan ) ..

wat would u recommend?

if u look at the rear picture on the site u will see what im talkin about


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I think if you mount the fan first the screw will pull in flush then attach the side.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

u dont think the screw will get in the way ofthe side closing do u?




one more question
when getting a fan filter
is getting an aluminum better or steel? ... any bigg difference?


----------



## alistairgill (Aug 17, 2006)

I dont think so, if you get the screw in correctly it should pull flush with the case body as stated above. Then when you close the side it should just sit over it.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thnx thnx


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I stay away from fan filters, they make extra noise from the air rushing thru them, I much rather clean the dust once a month


----------



## asusreviews (Aug 30, 2006)

I usually like a thin screen, it does help a lot and doesn't make much noise at all....


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's a cheap tip I've experimented with: nylon screen for a screen door. It's fairly easy to mount with your fan and can act as a pretty decent filter to keep out any big things of dust. Of course, even with fan filters you'll still want to blow your case out every now and then because dust will still find it's way in there.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My room mate's case has a metal grill to keep out the big stuff. His CPU fan is so wildly loud that you can't hear anything but it so noise isn't an issue. He keeps that thing on 24/7 so we clean it often. My PC has no filters and isn't on nearly as much, but it still gets a bit dusty over time.

Canned air is your friend. :heartlove


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Another con with fan filters is the how you need to clean them out fairly often. When they get clogged, they really get clogged and impede airflow. On the flipside it is fairly evident when it's time to clean them and a quick swipe with a dampened towel on them does the trick.


----------

